# Diawa Heartland-Possibly a Great Kayak Reel.



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a play with the new Daiwa Heartland 2500, at the local Tackleworld yesterday, while looking for a new reel. This reel looks very cool, in it's matt black livery. It has one extra bearing than the SOL, making it a total of 8 bearings.

Now the good thing about this reel, and the fact that makes it such a good kayak reel, is the fact that it has ALL CRBB, or Corrosion Resistant Ball Bearings. The SOL, although a great reel, and one that i use, has 3 CRBB bearings. The fact that all bearings in the Heartland are corrosion resistant, means that it can take a dunking or two, and should last a hell of a long time, i reckon outlasting it's 5 year warrantee, unless like myself, you tend to mistreat reels :lol:

There you go, i do not stand to make any money from saying this, but if anyone is inclined to give me money i wont say no :lol: I just beleive it could be a great reel for those looking for good quality, but are worried about the adverse effect of saltwater coming into contact with expensive reels in a yak. These reels are around the 300 dollar mark, by the way.


----------



## Jase (Aug 11, 2008)

Hiya Rob

I really like the Daiwa reels, at the other end is the Daiwa Real 4 range, one piece of real drool kit is the new Morethan Branzino!!!! Seriously exey but....

check it out

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... t=morethan

Gotta add that one thing that really p1$$es me off is the cost in Australia (from the distributors)

Check out the Japanese sites I think you can pick up a Ceretate for around $350 - $400 delivered by EMS in around 4 days!

The Saltiga Z series is probably the ultimate reel for harsh saltwater - but again veeeerrrry pricey in oz.

Let us know what ya decide on

Cheers

Jase


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

nah mate i picked up a Shimano TwinPower 2500 for $240. I had a few bills to pay, and a $300 reel for $60 cheaper sounded too good for me.

I just thought not many people would have had a good look at them yet, and that it seemed like a suitable reels for the harsh saltwater environment 8)


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

Found this post about the morethan branzino. Looks a little worrying for an $800 reel.

http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=26346 - 81k -


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

dolphinheads said:


> Found this post about the morethan branzino. Looks a little worrying for an $800 reel.
> 
> http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=26346 - 81k -


also looks a little fishy to me ;-)


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like a great reel. I like Daiwa reels too.  I narrowed my pick between a TD Sol 2500 and a TD Advantage 2500. Chose the TDA.


----------

